# Altima model 2008 2,5S CTV transmission issue?



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi I’m owner Altima model 2008 2,5S CTV transmission
Current Mot 39 000 mils
I'd like to shortly summarize my issue:
When I stops car sometime I feel some trembles, it look like try to stop car with manual gear box without or to late in clutch. One time engine even was to turn off. Also tachometer from time to time shows range between 1200 RPM to 500 RPM. I not sure that is some beginning issue with transmission or maybe engine to low reduces rotation/speed or something else? Any suggestions? I count on your help.
regards Damian


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissan now warrants the CVT up to 120,000 mi/10 years. Visit a Nissan dealer and let them check out the CVT.


----------

